# Wireless Access Point in FreeBSD



## Phishfry (Dec 3, 2015)

I was looking for feedback on the quality of your FreeBSD wireless experiences and especially fellow users using `hostapd` mode. I am using Atheros AR9280 and AR9380 mini-PCIe cards very successfully in pfSense builds. Using the Atheros AR5BXB112 primarily.
I would like to hear your experiences. I have also used USB sticks with the run(4) driver and `hostapd`


I enjoyed pfSense wireless so much it drove me to learn FreeBSD wireless networking setup.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2015)

If the hardware works as expected on pfSense it should run fine on FreeBSD too. On FreeBSD there's going to be a lot of manual configuration, but it should all work just the same.


----------

